# MUFE HD Foundation: Formula Change?



## makeupmakesme (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi ladies,

  I have gone through at least 7 bottles of Makeup Forever HD Foundation in my life, and something isn't right. I started using it when I was a senior in high school (around 5 years ago) and it was my HOLY GRAIL. My skin looked flawless 24/7. I never needed to touch up, and was even confident enough to use it for a couple proms. In 2010-2011, I used 4 bottles of #130 HD foundation and nothing else. 

  I went on a hiatus once I started to branch out and find other products, but I always knew I could come back to it. Last year, I bought a bottle of #128. It was obviously the wrong shade, but I also noticed that it felt different. I can't put my finger on it, but it something wasn't right. I then returned it for #125, and that's when I really realized that it wasn't the same product that I remembered. I used it up and purchased another bottle, only to have the same result.

   I wish I could explain it, but it doesn't look as nice on my skin. I have always had acne prone skin, even in high school, so it's not like I've had a dramatic skincare change or something. The issue is with how the foundation looks and wears throughout the day. It just isn't the same.

  The reason I'm writing on here is that I know I can't be the only one who has noticed something. One of my equally obsessed makeup friends told me the exact same thing, and I didn't even bringing it up. Has anyone else noticed a change? I've researched it and can't find any obvious change in ingredients & formula.

  Or am I just crazy? lol


----------



## manya (Apr 1, 2015)

I thought it was me going crazy! I've never used mufe hd foundation before so i started with ordering a sample on ebay and i absolutely loved so i ordered the full size product online (from guruemporium in london) and it's not the same! The sample from ebay was too good to be fake/dupe and the bottle ordered online is genuine too (checked on makeup forever website, this shop is actually listed as the uk stockist), i tried to find some posts/comments online to find out if there is a new & old version/formula but couldn't find anything! The only thing i've noticed is that there are two slightly different looking bottles of this foundation... So maybe the formula has changed?!? I'm desperate to find the old one if that is the case as the sample was sooo good!


----------



## makeupmakesme (Apr 5, 2015)

manya said:


> I thought it was me going crazy! I've never used mufe hd foundation before so i started with ordering a sample on ebay and i absolutely loved so i ordered the full size product online (from guruemporium in london) and it's not the same! The sample from ebay was too good to be fake/dupe and the bottle ordered online is genuine too (checked on makeup forever website, this shop is actually listed as the uk stockist), i tried to find some posts/comments online to find out if there is a new & old version/formula but couldn't find anything! The only thing i've noticed is that there are two slightly different looking bottles of this foundation... So maybe the formula has changed?!? I'm desperate to find the old one if that is the case as the sample was sooo good!


  I've never noticed a packaging difference! I'll look out for that in my research. I swear something is different, I just don't know what!


----------

